# Possibly the laziest skybox in a video game



## Deleted member 386356 (Jul 28, 2016)

The most laziest skybox award goes to Xen in Half-Life: Opposing Force.





This is not a mod nor a photoshopped image, nor is the skybox animated, this is literally Xen's skybox; a inanimate dragon diving into something.







Another part of the skybox, it's just something that is suppose to be animated but isn't

Now if you know what is TRUELY the laziest skybox in a game, be sure to post it below.


----------



## fafaffy (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks like wildlife to me (plants). Doesn't seem that lazy if I'm being perfectly honest. Better than a pure blue skybox.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2016)

Keep in mind HL was known for its sky boxing .


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 28, 2016)

sodaddict said:


> it's just something that is suppose to be animated but isn't


That's a bit of an unfair comparison: animated skyboxes are one of those things that slowly made their way into becoming standard. Most if not all of the games of that era just used a single image bitmap that was set not to rotate with the player 



sodaddict said:


> Now if you know what is TRUELY the laziest skybox in a game, be sure to post it below.



Easy: duke nukem 3D. They used plain blue or orange in quite some levels.

(random example)


----------



## lizardamiibo (Feb 19, 2021)

this is one of my favorite skyboxes from any game...its a collection of electron micrographs made to look like distant, colossal structures or creatures. its a super simple yet extremely creative idea that makes xen really feel like an alien place. i know this post is four years old but it pissed me off so badly that i had to make an account and reply to it


----------

